# DUDE,,,THIS IS AWESOME!!!!



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

:stupid:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

FSCPD902 @ Thu Nov 25 said:


> :stupid:


 :dito:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't wait to get home to see these, they don't work on this government computer. Got stuck working this morning.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*FYI Boys & Girls - Heavy.com dropped a Key Logger onto my PC that (3) of my AV programs did not pick up along with several SpyWare \ Adware controls.

I've been in IT for 20 years, hence; my advice to you is avoid that site... *:NO:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

How did you eventually figure it out? Process checking or firewall?


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Posted: Thu 25 Nov, 2004 19:34 Post subject: Re: DUDE,,,THIS IS AWESOME!!!! 

FYI Boys &amp; Girls - Heavy.com dropped a Key Logger onto my PC that (3) of my AV programs did not pick up along with several SpyWare \ Adware controls. 

I've been in IT for 20 years, hence; my advice to you is avoid that site... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry about that. I didn't know.. :huh:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

SOT_II @ Thu Nov 25 said:


> How did you eventually figure it out? Process checking or firewall?


*SOT - I noticed a peculiar file in my WIINT/downloaded Program Files directory (One of the typical locations for spyware on a 2000 OS) and saw a file called "bridge.inf" that I examined with a hex editor. It is definitely a key logger..*



Channy1984 @ Thu Nov 25 said:


> &#8230;Sorry about that. I didn't know.. :huh:


*Not your fault pal, it's the anti-social, scumbag, losers with too much time and too little friends&#8230;*


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks Kozmo...I think I'll pass on that site I've seen more than enough of Paris Hilton


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Pork Chop Sandwiches!!

This one is the best on there by far!!

Scott c:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Kozmo, my malware scan didn't find anything, but I'll run the AV scan and see what happens.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sgt.berniedo @ Fri Nov 26 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Kozmo, my malware scan didn't find anything, but I'll run the AV scan and see what happens.


*Sgt. Berniedo & SOT - this this blew my mind! My current, updated Norton AV missed it, older versions of McAfee & Panda missed it (but I'm not surprised), Lavasofts "AdAware" & Spybots "Search & Destroy" missed it, and it got through my ZoneAlarm firewall. (Not sure what port it uses or if it was able to relay the keystrokes or not.). But guess who nailed it? Yahoo's free "Anti-Spy" for Yahoo Toolbar!! A free Yahoo utility... I have to laugh..

The Signature turned out to be: TrojanSpy.Win32.briss.d along with a bunch of adware & Tracking Cookies.
~KK*


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the warning Kozmo :!:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What browser are you using? I didn't get it...maybe it's an exploit due to missing patches on your browser or the browser you are using?



KozmoKramer @ Sat 27 Nov said:


> Sgt.berniedo @ Fri Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up Kozmo, my malware scan didn't find anything, but I'll run the AV scan and see what happens.
> ...


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Should I lock up this topic and if so how do I do that. I dont want to get people's computers messed up with popup ads and stuff.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Channy - I believe locking the topic would just prevent re-posting to it, not viewing the existing posts. You might want to see if you could edit the original post and edit or delete the links.*


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, The Edit Button :idea:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Hmmm, I wonder what else has slipped through all my boobie traps. I had a real problem with this stuff before. I had to go into the registry files and manually delete some of those key loggers and trojan dialers etc. I use Windows XP and I've downloaded all the new security patches, firewalls and watch emails, but you never know. I also get rid of cookies and internet files that pile up. These clowns keep finding new ways to invade your computer. :evil:


----------

